# Run Multiple Instances of GTalk



## TheHumanBot (Jul 26, 2009)

[IMG]*i27.tinypic.com/119tgs0.jpg[/IMG]
*How to run Multiple GTalk Intact and then you will be able to Login with multiple google accounts at once. here is the small tutorial.

    * First, create one copy of the Google Talk shortcut on your desktop – leave the original intact.
    * Right click on this shortcut and choose Properties. The Target box will show you the path of the EXE for Google Talk – something like "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe"
    * Change this to: "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe" /nomutex
      and click OK.
*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 26, 2009)

quite old...:yawn:


----------



## Aspire (Jul 26, 2009)

At least he brought it to notice of others!
Thanks Dude


----------



## Dark Core (Jul 27, 2009)

@vishalgmistry

It's a age old trick


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 27, 2009)

Aspire said:


> At least he brought it to notice of others!
> Thanks Dude



I am not a ATTENTION WHORE


----------



## ritesh.techie (Aug 5, 2009)

have a look at this

All most all of you have already switched to Gtalk, and started chatting there, you might also know some tips and tricks of it like how to type in bold, italics etc... I have collected all the tips and tricks (most of them) of Gtalk at one place

*Change the font size* - While holding the control key, move the scroll wheel on your mouse either up or down. 
*Insert line breaks* - If you want to insert a line or write multiple paragraphs, than just hold shift and hit enter. You can add as many new lines as you want to create.
*Bold Text* - To write in bold, just type something like this *this* .
*Italic Text *- To write in italics, use an underscore before an after the word, like _this_ . 
*Switch windows* - if you are chatting to one or more buddys than just press tab to cycle the window through them. 
A message can be 32767 characters long. 

*Some advanced Tips*

*More than one instance of GTalk*-  If you have several Gmail accounts you can also run multiple instances of Google Talk. This is called Google Polygamy. To know how to do that follow the steps below:

Right-click on the desktop 
 Select New > Shortcut 
 Paste this into the text box: "c:\program files\google\google talk\googletalk.exe" /nomutex 
 Click Next and choose a shortcut name such as New Talk, Google Talk etc...
 Click Finish.

*Commandlines*- (Taken from rahulhackingarticles.wetpaint.com)
There are a few secret parameters you can add to Google Talk and make it function differently. The most important, I think, is /nomutex, which allows you to run more than one instance of GT. 
*/forcestart:* same as /autostart, but forces it to start no matter what option was set.
*/S upgrade*: Used when upgrading Google Talk
*/register:* registers Google Talk in the registry, includig the GMail Compose method.
*/checkupdate:* check for newer versions
*/plaintextauth:* uses plain authentication mechanism instead then Google's GAIA mechanism. Used for testing the plain method on Google's servers.
*/nogaiaauth:* disables GAIA authentication method. The same as above.
*/factoryreset:* set settings back to default.
*/gaiaserver servername.com:* uses a different GAIA server to connect to Google Talk. Used for debug purposes only, there are no other known GAIA servers.
*/mailto email@host.com:* send an email with Gmail
*/diag:* start Google Talk in diagnostic mode
*/log:* probably has something to do with the diagnostic logging
*/embedding: *To add these, open up your GT shortcut, and where it says "Target:" add one or more of these inside the quotations, but after the .exe part. ere are the others:
*/nomutex:* allows you to open more than one instance of Google Talk
*/autostart: *when Google
To initiate the GTalk with the above given commands follow the steps given above and change the /nomutes entry with whichever command you wants.
 "c:\program files\google\google talk\googletalk.exe" /nomutex 
or
go to Start > Run
and type full path with command like below -
 "c:\program files\google\google talk\googletalk.exe" /nomutex 


*Keyboard Shortcuts-*
Ctrl + E - It centralizes the selected text, or the current line. 
Ctrl + R - It justifies to the right the selected text, or the current line. 
Ctrl + L - It justifies to the left the selected text, or the current line. 
Ctrl + I - The same thing does that Tab.
Tab - It is giving the area to each of the windows opened by Google Talk.
Ctrl + Tab - The same thing does that Shift + Tab .
Shift + Tab - The same thing does that Tab but in reverse.
Ctrl + Shift + L -Switch between points, numbers, letters, capital letters, roman numbers and capital roman numbers
Ctrl + 1 (KeyPad) - It does a simple space between the lines.
Ctrl + 2 (KeyPad) - It does a double space between the lines.
Ctrl + 5 (KeyPad) - A space does 1.5 between the lines.
Ctrl + 1 (NumPad) - It goes at the end of the last line. 
Ctrl + 7 (NumPad) - It goes at the begin of the last line.
Ctrl + F4 - It closes the current window.
Alt + F4 - It closes the current window. 
Alt + Esc - It Minimize all the windows. 
Windows + ESC - Open Google Talk (if it's minimized, or in the tray)
F9 - Open Gmail to send an email to the current contact.
F11 - It initiates a telephonic call with your friend. 
F12 - It cancels a telephonic call. 
Esc - It closes the current window.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 5, 2009)

^^ wow so ritesh.techie is the new contributor to this forum!! nice dude!! keep them coming!!!


----------



## Aspire (Aug 5, 2009)

ritesh.techie said:


> have a look at this
> 
> All most all of you have already switched to Gtalk, and started chatting there, you might also know some tips and tricks of it like how to type in bold, italics etc... I have collected all the tips and tricks (most of them) of Gtalk at one place
> 
> ...



Send it to din, he add it at IT Jalakam in Google Apps
It will help Students


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 5, 2009)

gr8 yaar.......!!


----------



## ritesh.techie (Aug 5, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Send it to din, he add it at IT Jalakam in Google Apps
> It will help Students



I didn't get what are you saying.
In BTW thank for comments


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 6, 2009)

ritesh.techie said:


> I didn't get what are you saying.
> In BTW thank for comments



nothing!! 

@aspire: ritesh is newbie in this forum...he dont know din and other members....why dont u forward this thing to din!!!


----------

